# Need Trainer for Western New York Area - Fear Aggr



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

Does anyone know of a professional trainer in the Buffalo, NY area that deals with GSD'S that have fear aggression?
I believe my one girl is fear aggressive, but I need to find out for sure.
Any help you can give me would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

NY Clever K9, Inc.
*NY* Trainer and 
Dog Behavior Problem Specialist
(917) 589-6296
[email protected] 
http://www.nycleverk9.com/index.htm 

Have you contacted this place? The lady's name is Christina.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Also,

Purrfect Paws Animal Behavior Center, LLC in Amherst NY
http://www.purrfectpawsabc.com/


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: Need Trainer for Western New York Area - Fear*

Um, aren't you two in the same house?









I recommend Purrfect Paws. I took Kai there for training and the woman who runs the place is excellent. 

I know a while back I also recommended some books for you. Do you need those titles again? I found several books very helpful for both Basu and Kai.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Need Trainer for Western New York Area - Fear*

Yup!

I was just giving her some ideas that I found while looking up trainers online as I was not home at the time and had no phone access!


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

*Re: Need Trainer for Western New York Area - Fear*



> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> I know a while back I also recommended some books for you. Do you need those titles again? I found several books very helpful for both Basu and Kai.


Yes please!


----------

